# field archery shoots



## New River (Oct 29, 2007)

For any of you who are interested, New River in Grayson county Virginia will hold a couple field shoots this year. Hopefully we will have enough attendance to make it worth while.
April 10th 10:00 a.m.
May 15th 10:00 a.m.
Lloyd


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Great news, Lloyd. We're planning a shoot here at Yadkin on Saturday and several of us hope to come to New River Sunday. Great way to start the season!


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

can you get there from here??? Beckley Wv need directions please


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

New River: 7107 Riverside Drive, Fries Va. 24330. Route 94 is closed for Bridge repair. Plan your route through Fries, Independence, or Fort Chiswell. 

Yadkin: From US Hwy 421 between Winston-Salem and Yadkinville, take exit 251 Speer Bridge Rd. Go south on Speer Bridge Rd 1/2 mile. Turn left on Horseshoe Rd. Range is 1/2 mile on right. 3648 Horseshoe Rd, Yadkinville

You are certainly welcome to stay overnight at Yadkin if you want to make it a two day event.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Count me in...both dates. I have missed shooting up there.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Count me in too. Have never shot there but Treaton told me I need to experience your wonderful course. Also planning on both dates.


----------



## New River (Oct 29, 2007)

Our club has kind of been on hard times the past 2 years, lack of working members, but we are trying to make a comeback. I miss seeing the guys and hope you can make it. Alan has been unable to shoot and I am in the same boat with a shoulder impingment. Still he and Joan are great members and continue to help. If you have a good member in your club do whatever you can to hang onto them. Good members are in very short supply.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

New River said:


> Our club has kind of been on hard times the past 2 years, lack of working members, but we are trying to make a comeback. I miss seeing the guys and hope you can make it. Alan has been unable to shoot and I am in the same boat with a shoulder impingment. Still he and Joan are great members and continue to help. If you have a good member in your club do whatever you can to hang onto them. Good members are in very short supply.



Lloyd, glad to hear that you are making a come back, and I wish I could make it down there but I will not be able to. Your range is one of my favorites especially the 65 down hill:rock: for some reason I have always shot that one well. And yes if you have a good member you do everything you can to keep them happy.
Terry


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

:set1_thinking: Looks like no Soccer game on 4/10...might have to see what I can do. I love shooting that course...


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Tim's on 4/9 and NR on 4/10 ?!?! :mg: It looks like a great weekend.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

If I can still walk, I'll be at Tim's on the 9th. Mac & I are signed up for a 5K race on 4/02, so like I said - "if I can still walk". :shade: Actually Mac & I have been "training" for this for about 6 weeks doing 2 to 3 5Ks per week. 

I'm working on Mac, Jarlicker, & 3DShooter80 to get them to Tim's as well.

See you soon.
Prag


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Unfortunately my Outdoor debut will have to wait until the next weekend at DCWC.

Hope you all enjoy yourselves.


But not too much.:shade:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If I can still walk, I'll be at Tim's on the 9th. Mac & I are signed up for a 5K race on 4/02, so like I said - "if I can still walk". :shade: Actually Mac & I have been "training" for this for about 6 weeks doing 2 to 3 5Ks per week.
> 
> I'm working on Mac, Jarlicker, & 3DShooter80 to get them to Tim's as well.
> 
> ...


Hope you all can make it. Will be fun shooting together again.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Hope you all can make it. Will be fun shooting together again.


Well you know what it's like getting these guys to commit to anything, but I'll do my best to drag as many as I can along.


----------



## New River (Oct 29, 2007)

If you are coming south on 77 get off on the fort Chiswell exit or 52 south just after you pass Wytheville. 2nd exit after 77 turns to 81.Go south on 52 about 2 miles and you will see the intersection of route 94 Take 94 west through Fries, a good ways. and continue west on 94 till you reach the river. Turn right onto 274 and go about 1/4 mile. Hope to see everyone there. Cay and Joe are coming up and cay is going to inspect our range. It would be hard to explian how to get through Fries from Galax so I think the easiest way would be to stay on 58 to Independence and turn onto 274 just before you get into Independence and follow it back down the river to our club. Some one told me the state has offered a bonus to the construction company to have the bridge finished by May but they have to change the road to cut out the sharp curves to the bridge so who knows when it will happen. Lloyd


----------



## Renaissance (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking forward to both dates ! I can't wait to see everyone !


----------



## New River (Oct 29, 2007)

OK I actually contemplated going to a 3-D shoot today and then i looked out the window and the snow is coming down sideways. Will this never end? Monday is supposed to be in the 70's but I have to work. At least i will be outside.


----------

